# What causes SIBO , malabsoprtion , maldigestion and a partial solution



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

....


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

N,

Thanks for your post. I have tried everything you mentioned except the H202. But I have not tried them together.

Part of your post confused me. It sounded like you were giving reasons to support the use of bromelain. Why not use the bromelain instead of the pepsin-H202 combo?


----------



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

.....


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

You must have a high IQ.... A lot of the information you posted is way over my head!


----------



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

We all need to understand what is happening in our bodies..


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Unfortunately none of this is factual. The OP means mucoid plaque, a term invented by a naturopathic doctor selling "Arise and Shine".

http://www.ariseandshine.com/

Some more info:

http://quackfiles.blogspot.com.au/2004/12/mucoid-plaque-dubious-idea.html

"The very term "mucoid plaque" is his invention. (That itself is a pretty strong clue to the source of the so-called "problem". He has coined a term for something that he created and found.:

"I coined the term mucoid plaque, meaning a film of mucus, to describe the unhealthy accumulation of abnormal mucous matter on the walls of the intestines. Conventional medicine knows this as a layering of mucin or glycoproteins (made up of 20 amino acids and 50% carbohydrates) which are naturally and appropriately secreted by intestines as protection from acids and toxins."

-- from "What is Mucoid Plaque?", by Richard Anderson

Most of the OP's information seems to come from this site:

http://www.cleanse.net/colonplaquemucoidplaque.html

Yes, we need to understand what is happening in our bodies, and hopefully not get hoodwinked along the way.

This is all a commercial venture with no science at all to back it up.

Why the OP is doing this is a matter for the OP to disclose.

http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4083

"...It's important to note that the only recorded instances of these "mucoid plaque" snakes in all of medical history come from the toilets of the victims of these cleansing pills. No gastroenterologist has ever encountered one in tens of millions of endoscopies, and no pathologist has ever found one during an autopsy. They do not exist until you take such a pill to form them. The pill creates the very condition that it claims to cure. And the results are so graphic and impressive that no victim would ever think to argue with the claim."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mucoid_plaque

Practicing physicians have dismissed the concept of mucoid plaque as a hoax and a "non-credible concept".[8] A pathologist at the University of Texas School of Medicine addressed Anderson's claims directly, saying that he has "seen several thousand intestinal biopsies and have never seen any 'mucoid plaque.' This is a complete fabrication with no anatomic basis."[1][9] Another pathologist, Edward Friedlander, has noted during his experience that he has never observed anything resembling a "toxic bowel settlement" and that some online photographs actually depict what he recognises as a blood clot.[10] Commenting on claims that waste material can adhere to the colon, Douglas Pleskow, a gastroenterologist at Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center, stated "That is the urban legend. In reality, most people clear their GI tract within three days."[15]

Oddly enough, I can't see any instances of Dr Richard Anderson connecting SIBO with mucoid plaque at all. Perhaps this is something the OP dreamed up.


----------



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

......


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm trying to save people from wasting their money. People who genuinely believe they have found a miracle product usually provide a lot more personal information than just "try this product, it cures IBS/SIBO". You haven't provided any convincing reasons, whether anecdotal or otherwise, and this is the hallmark of a scammer. How about stop promoting links to websites and just explain in real terms why the fibre from natural vegetables wouldn't work as well or even better than the fibre from a bottle of pills. I notice on your health profile you are also on the GAPS diet. Isn't it possible, if you do genuinely have IBS, that the main improvement to your symptoms is from a low starch / low carb diet rather than any pills you buy? Have you had your "mucoid plaque" confirmed by a mainstream doctor?


----------



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

.....


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

I don't think callmeN's response to my previous post makes much sense. But I am not yet ready to question callmeN's motives. Nothing he (she?) has written seems calculated to make anyone any money. Standard Process is a legitimate company whose products have helped many people. I have tried a few of their products (including, as I wrote above, okra pepsin) and none of them ever helped me. But probiotics have never helped me either. I don't attack everyone on this forum who promotes probiotics as a shill for the probiotic industry because I recognize that many people are helped by them. I encourage callmeN to continue to post and share with us any more ideas.

I think that we should all recognize that many "mainstream doctors," and probably the majority of mainstream GIs, do not recognize SIBO as anything other than a very rare condition. Some attempts to replicate Pimentel's research have not been successful and one could make the case that SIBO is little more than a ploy by Salix to sell as much high-priced Xifaxan as possible, before its patent runs out. Personally, I am on the fence with respect to SIBO. I have tested positive for both hydrogen and methane on a lactulose breath test but none of Pimentel's published SIBO treatments including Xifaxan and Vivonex Plus have ever helped me. But I have never accused anyone posting here about SIBO of being a shill for Salix.

So, I say cut callmeN some slack. If you have evidence that refutes any particular claims he makes, I urge you to present it and I will thank you for helping me make my own decision. I see no evidence to support your claim that callmeN is a "scammer." He might be wrong, just like the promoters of probiotics, potato starch, high-fiber diets, and Xifaxan might be wrong. Like callmeN, I appreciate your desire to protect us from people who have a direct financial stake in the products they promote and I am grateful that you are looking out for us.

If you know something about callmeN then let us know. Do you think that Standard Process has given him an incentive to post here?


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I distrust anyone who doesn't say how something affects them personally and who just directs people to links when asked to explain something. The OP claims that "mucoid plaque" exists, something that has no scientific bearing at all. The person who invented this term also sells a product designed to eradicate it. A genuine person on these forums would at least post with a description of how a particular product helped them personally, and hopefully have some sort of IBS forums history behind them. Remember Chlorophyll? She was passionate about people trying chlorophyll for IBS-D but I don't remember her ever linking to a website. The particular brand didn't matter to her. She was just trying to convince people to try it. This is the difference between a genuine person and a scammer. A genuine person might believe a certain product cures their IBS but I've found these posts tend to be short lived. I've never found any credible person posting year after year about a miracle cure. And very rarely are these miracle cure posts anecdotal, with lots of information about how the product personally worked for the OP, with all the gory detail we usually get. With this "cure", take away the mucoid plaque and you have no rationale at all. The OP ignored questions I asked, namely whether the GAPS diet she listed on her profile might not have provided the partial cure she found for their IBS/SIBO, assuming they actually have these conditions. And whether their "mucoid plaque" had been verified by a mainstream doctor. These are reasonable questions to ask and a genuine person wouldn't refuse to answer them. If you own a company that sells these products, there's nothing stopping you from setting up an account here and spruiking your product. This could be the case here. Nothing here indicates that the OP is genuine.


----------



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

I just don't understand why I need to be giving lots of personal details in this forum..

I mentioned GAPS diet because I drink lots of beef broth..I eat lots of cooked vegetables and some rice as well

The problem with this forum is people like you..who have seen it all and done it all..they just can't take anything novel..

whatever..guys..you seem to have energy to troll all day..but I don't have..sorry..


----------



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

......


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

callmeN,

I have tried various supplements (and the like) to help curb my IBS-C.........Not very impressed by most of them.

I am working now but not making much $$$$ at all anymore....

....Now this is entirely up to you, but if you want, send me the products you've talked about here on this forum. I will try them and report back here if they've helped or not.

It's your call.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

flossy,

Sorry to hear that money is tight.

I think your challenge to callmeN is uncalled for. I have found that low-carb dieting has helped me. But I have no intention of buying meat for anyone on this forum.

We are all adults here. callmeN found something that has worked for him. He was kind enough to share that knowledge with us. We are all free to try or not try what worked for him. Read the links he posted and make your own call.

Some of his links refer to biofilm. Read up on biofilm and decide it you want to try treating it.

To make things as clear as possible, callmeN has no obligation to buy you or anyone on this forum anything. To assume otherwise is preposterous.

There is a guy on one of the forums trying to sell his own Chinese probiotics after saying they helped him amazingly. He has an obvious conflict of interest. Why not ask him for free samples.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

@ Moises

I know callmeN has no obligation to buy anyone anything on this forum. Sorry if you got that from my post.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

@ Moises

P.S.

You said, "I think your challenge to callmeN is uncalled for. I have found that low-carb dieting has helped me. But I have no intention of buying meat for anyone on this forum."

- It was simply an offer, 'you buy it, I'll try it.' I have bought a lot of different products that are supposed to help with IBS-C and pretty much nothing has worked. As for you "not buying meat for anyone on this forum" line goes, well I think you've went a bit overboard on your response towards me.

I have been a member of other message boards that have nothing to do with IBS and have sent other board members certain products. Some of us like to give.

You also said, "To make things as clear as possible, callmeN has no obligation to buy you or anyone on this forum anything. To assume otherwise is preposterous."

-Oh really?!? Thanks for clearing that up.....I had no idea! lol!!! I think most of us are smart enough to know other forum posters have no obligation to buy another poster anything. It's quite obvious.

The main reason I made my offer (for lack of a better word) was because of the debate tummyrumbles and callmeN had on this thread. I thought it was an interesting read.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

flossy,

Emotional subtleties can be difficult to communicate on the web.

I interpreted your post as a skeptical critique of callmeN's motives. I wanted to make it clear that my view is that callmeN has found a protocol that works for him and he has been kind enough to share it with us. I would hope that other forum members would do the exact same thing. Therefore I wanted to applaud, thank, and encourage callmeN.

I also wanted to draw attention to the fact that the truth of his claim that the protocol worked for him and the truth of his explanation of why it worked are distinct. I am fairly confident that his symptoms did improve after following the protocol but I have a lot less confidence in his explanation of why it was effective. Nonetheless, I do want to hear his explanation. Perhaps "mucoid plaque," can be reinterpreted as biofilm.

There is an important distinction between criticizing someone's ideas and criticizing their motives. There is no small number of people who try to use this site for personal gain. I am happy to see those people, who prey upon the suffering of sick people, roundly criticized. But it is quite possible to have the highest standards of integrity and still believe in something that is false. Not every factual error is the consequence of base motives.

It appears that I misinterpreted your post when I thought you were agreeing with other posts on this thread criticizing callmeN's motives. I accept your claim that you, like I, found callmeN's post interesting and worthy of further investigation. I apologize for telling you that callmeN has no obligation to buy products for you. (But if you want to buy them for me, please send me a PM







.)


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the nice reply, Moises. I actually rewrote mine several times so I wouldn't start a fight or appear to be mean. I try not to go off on people on the Internet. It just makes me just not want to log on anymore.


----------



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

......


----------



## callmeN (Oct 30, 2014)

......


----------

